# Hole Pattern on Router Base



## Avery (May 13, 2010)

Finally purchased a new router - a Metabo Of E 1229. A nice tool and suitable for my needs. But not a lot of holes through the base plate for attaching to the table; two that are appropriate on one side and one poorly located on the other. The question is, how many are necessary for stability? I have no problem adding one or two - the room is there. 
Avery


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Three or four screws are the usual.


----------



## jfrowe1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Avery said:


> Finally purchased a new router - a Metabo Of E 1229. A nice tool and suitable for my needs. But not a lot of holes through the base plate for attaching to the table; two that are appropriate on one side and one poorly located on the other. The question is, how many are necessary for stability? I have no problem adding one or two - the room is there.
> Avery


Use all you can get. When you are routing accuracy it the key. If you allow any slippage or vibration you may not be happy with the finished product.

By the way, If you want a perfect template to figure out where the holes are on the bottom of you router base so you can drill them in the correct place in the table plate. Try putting your router on a scanner(or copier if it will take transparency film) and make a scan and print it on a transparent plastic sheet (like those used for overhead projectors. Then you can lay it down on the plate and see exactly where the holes go without having to guess. Make sure you have the correct side up or the holes will be backwards.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Avery said:


> Finally purchased a new router - a Metabo Of E 1229. A nice tool and suitable for my needs. But not a lot of holes through the base plate for attaching to the table; two that are appropriate on one side and one poorly located on the other. The question is, how many are necessary for stability? I have no problem adding one or two - the room is there.
> Avery


Hi Avery, congratulations on the new acquisition
Usually 3 or 4 is adequate. Try removing the base plate, there may be more holes in the base itself. My Freud had 3 - M4 holes for the baseplate and 3 1/4-20 holes for table mounting. 
I don't know exactly what you mean by "poorly located". You could just remove and use the base plate for a template and use the existing 3 holes in the base.
Good Luck


----------



## Avery (May 13, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Hi Avery, congratulations on the new acquisition
> Usually 3 or 4 is adequate. Try removing the base plate, there may be more holes in the base itself. My Freud had 3 - M4 holes for the baseplate and 3 1/4-20 holes for table mounting.
> I don't know exactly what you mean by "poorly located". You could just remove and use the base plate for a template and use the existing 3 holes in the base.
> Good Luck


It's taken me a while to answer because I've been having trouble getting a photo that shows what I mean. Note that the 2 holes closest to the spindle have tapered edges while those further away are drilled straight through. I'd appreciate knowing what their purposes are. None are threaded.
Thanks again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Avery

Looks like you will need to drill and tap two more holes if you want to mount to the router table I would suggest 8mm in your case, just use the two holes that are in place for a template for the other side of the base plate.

The two tapered edges holes are for fitting a guide in place with flat head screws and lock nuts ,I'm almost sure...


======



Avery said:


> It's taken me a while to answer because I've been having trouble getting a photo that shows what I mean. Note that the 2 holes closest to the spindle have tapered edges while those further away are drilled straight through. I'd appreciate knowing what their purposes are. None are threaded.
> Thanks again.


----------



## Avery (May 13, 2010)

Many thanks, Bj.


----------

